# Rocky Mountain Sherpa Thread



## joeruest (10. April 2016)

Ahoi Leute,

ich habe mir jetzt zu meinem 59 ´ten. ein Sherpa gegönnt und gleich ein wenig umgebaut.

Ich habe es tatsächlich als Touren- und Reiserad gekauft. Nach den ersten Trail im Koblenzer Canyon Land bin ich doch von den Socken, was das Konzept so alles hergibt.

Deshalb ist es das allemal einen Thread wert.
Mal sehen, was da für Erfahrungen zusammen kommen.

lg
Josef


----------



## ravenkiller (10. April 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenkiller (10. April 2016)

Größere Bremse, XT mit 200/180
Turbine Lenker
absenkbare Sattelstütze

Bin in den letzten Wochen auf meinen Hometrails alles gefahren was ich bisher mit meinen Enduros und Freerider gemacht habe...das Sherpa ist ein Viech.


----------



## ravenkiller (10. April 2016)

Habe den 2.Reifensatz vergessen...Nobby Nic 2,8" x 2,35...extremer Grip


----------



## joeruest (11. April 2016)

Ich fahre die WTB schlauchlos. So ein Schlauch wiegt 440 g. Da kann man einiges rausholen. 

Weitere Updates:

NC17 Lenker mit 38 mm Rise 
ODI Downhill Griffe 
Kettenblätter auf 36 / 22 
Praxis Works Ritzel 11/40 eben wegen dem Alter.....

Gewicht in Gr. L ohne Sattelstütze 13,66 Kg

Meine Manitou Gabel hat bein anbremsen im Stand ein wenig Spiel. Fühlt sich so an, als ob der Steuersatz löse wäre. Wie ist das bei Dir ? 

lg
Josef


----------



## ravenkiller (11. April 2016)

Hallo Josef
Das Sherpa mußte heute 4 Stunden auf den Trails in Stromberg ran, danach könnte ich auch deutliches Spiel im Steuersatz feststellten.
Die 100km Inspektion habe ich eben mal selbst gemacht und alles nachgezogen und auf Sitz geprüft.

Bei deinen 59 kann ich nicht mithalten, 53 reichen mir auch.

Gewicht total mit allem 14,9 kg.Auf tubeless habe ich keine Lust mehr nachdem ich letztes Jahr 2 x in der Pampa stand nach Reifenklemmer und Mantelschaden.

Nachdem das Sherpa ja einen Racerahmen hat, habe ich mir auch einen 29" LRS mit Boost Standard zugelegt.Hier Maxxis Ikon in 2,35 drauf.Der LRS ist 1200 gr leichter als der 27,5+.

Wo ist den dein Zuhause, wir können ja eine Sherpa Seniorengruppe gründen...

Grüße
Ingo


----------



## joeruest (11. April 2016)

Hallo Ingo,

In Stromberg sind wir auch öfter. Komme aus Koblenz. Die Boost-Achse geht also in den Hinterbau rein. Das ist gut zu wissen.
Ich hatte bisher keinerlei Probleme mit Tubless und Co.

Lg Josef


----------



## ravenkiller (11. April 2016)

Aber Vorsicht!!!
Bike Action, der Rocky Importeur, betont daß die geänderte Schwinge auf 142mm ausgelegt ist.Ich habe nachgemessen und bei mir fast 146mm Breite gefunden und die Boostnabe geht anstandslos rein.Bisher habe ich noch keine E-Thru Achse gefunden die als Schnellspanner lang genug ist.Ich nutze deshalb eine 150mm Schraubachse.
Ich wohne in Idstein,somit "um die Ecke".


----------



## ravenkiller (11. April 2016)

So...jetzt mit Kettenspanner schaltbar für 5 Cent und einem breiten Sixpack 775 Project.


----------



## joeruest (14. April 2016)

Hallo Ingo, 

vielleicht trifft man sich ja in Stromberg. Mein Alti und mein Instinct bleiben derzeit in der Garage, weil das Sherpa so extrem gut ist. eine Teleskopstütze kommt noch dran. Für meine "Overland-Tour" im Spätsommer wird dann noch 1X11 mit Shimanos 11-46 Kassette verbaut, sofern diese dann hoffentlich lieferbar ist. 

Josef


----------



## joeruest (27. April 2016)

ravenkiller schrieb:


> Habe den 2.Reifensatz vergessen...Nobby Nic 2,8" x 2,35...extremer Grip


Hallo Ingo, 

hast du dafür auch einen zweiten Laufradsatz gekauft ? Denn die reifen wechseln ist gegenüber den dünnen Reifen schon recht aufwändig.

LG
Josef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenkiller (27. April 2016)

Hallo Josef
Habe einen neuen Satz Dt Swiss Spline 1900 mit Boost Naben gekauft.Im IBC Forum und kam aus Ö.
Grüße Ingo


----------



## ravenkiller (27. April 2016)

Auf dem sind aber 2,35er Maxxis Icon weil 29".
Auf den org. Felgen witterungsbedingt immer noch die fetten Schwalbe.


----------



## Oduc (23. Oktober 2017)

Dann reihe ich mich hier mal ein als 54er Sherpa Owner. ;-) Mit der Manitou bin ich nicht zufrieden, mir fehlt das softe Fox Gefühl.


----------



## ravenkiller (24. Oktober 2017)

Fahrwerk Update:
Vorne Magnum Pro...geht wie Mattoc Pro.
Hinten Fox Float DPS mit Lockout wie am Element Team oder 999


----------



## ravenkiller (24. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Oduc (24. Oktober 2017)

ravenkiller schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 656877
> Fahrwerk Update:
> Vorne Magnum Pro...geht wie Mattoc Pro.
> Hinten Fox Float DPS mit Lockout wie am Element Team oder 999



Verstehe, du warst dann mit der Magnum auch nicht so top zufrieden. Ich schicke meine jetzt mal zum Fahrrad-Fahrwerk.de 
Telefonisch wurde mir Hoffnung gemacht das die die wesentlich smoother bekommen, ein Versuch ist es wert bevor ich investieren muss. Meine Überlegungen wäre sonst die 34 Fox Boost und u.U noch einen zweiten 29er Laufradsatz. Bremsen sind jetzt xt bei mir und  die Fox Transfer kommt auch rein. Für weitere Tips bin ich dankbar. Grüße aus Köln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oduc (24. Oktober 2017)

ravenkiller schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 656877
> Fahrwerk Update:
> Vorne Magnum Pro...geht wie Mattoc Pro.
> Hinten Fox Float DPS mit Lockout wie am Element Team oder 999


----------



## Oduc (24. Oktober 2017)

ravenkiller schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 656878


Wast hast du da für Laufräder drauf?


----------



## ravenkiller (24. Oktober 2017)

Easton ARC 40 mit DT 350er Naben, vorne und hinten Boost.
Der Orginal LRS ist nur vorne Boost...hinten 142


----------



## Oduc (24. Oktober 2017)

ravenkiller schrieb:


> Easton ARC 40 mit DT 350er Naben, vorne und hinten Boost.
> Der Orginal LRS ist nur vorne Boost...hinten 142


Danke für die Info. Und Boost hinten passte obwohl nur eine 142 hinten verbaut ist??? Sorry bin ehr der Amateur. Bin mal gespannt wo ich noch lande ;-)


----------



## ravenkiller (24. Oktober 2017)

Wenn du das Hinterrad raus nimmst ist die Schwinge 146mm breit, also eher Boost als 142.
Wenn du hinten Boost fahren willst brauchst du aber einen längeren Schnellspanner/Achse.


----------



## Oduc (24. Oktober 2017)

ravenkiller schrieb:


> Wenn du das Hinterrad raus nimmst ist die Schwinge 146mm breit, also eher Boost als 142.
> Wenn du hinten Boost fahren willst brauchst du aber einen längeren Schnellspanner/Achse.


Merci, ich komm auf dich zurück ;-) Danke für deine Hilfe. Ach ja was für Federwege hast du jetzt?


----------



## ravenkiller (24. Oktober 2017)

Aber gerne doch.


----------



## Oduc (24. Oktober 2017)

ravenkiller schrieb:


> Aber gerne doch.


Was für Federwege hast du jetzt?


----------



## ravenkiller (24. Oktober 2017)

Vorne 150, hinten 95.


----------



## ravenkiller (24. Oktober 2017)

Vorne 150, hinten 95


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmvertex (5. März 2019)

Wer ein Sherpa sucht wird vielleicht in meinen Anzeigen fündig


----------

